# 2006 Passat, EPB Fault: 02432, advice anyone?



## RGKessinger (Apr 18, 2011)

I've got this fault code after stupidly changing my rear brakes without a vag-com a while ago:

--

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/02432

--

I've checked the connectors, and also done a terminal 30 reset.

What do you think my next step should be?

-Get the software update?

The vehicle is outside of warranty, so getting the update done will end up costing like an hour of shop time at the dealer/$100 or so, and not even necessarily solve the problem

-Or skip to replacing the motor?

I believe the part # to be: 3C0998281B

And it looks like it will run me ~$250 online. 

It will be an easy part to replace too, as I had already taken the motor off and put back on for the right side after I had the problem changing the left one (I was able to do that one successfully with no fault codes FWIW)

That said, is there a generally accepted procedure for doing the replacement? And I assume I should perform the open setting and then basic function test when I put the new motor on, correct?

Am I missing anything I could try to solve the fault code? I know from reading around that the EPB module is apparently very finnicky and I might be doing something wrong.


Thanks in advance for any help!


----------

